# Cups 1.5.4?



## zspider (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello,

I've been trying to use CUPS with an HP Printer, got HPLIP installed and printer configured in CUPS WebGUI. I'm fairly certain I'm using the right driver, but no matter what I do, I get error messages about the wrong driver and "unable to open the initial device, quitting". Is CUPS just broken or did I do something wrong?.

 I know the printer works with Linux, prints fine from CUPS 1.4.3 on an Ubuntu machine. I will also add, the printer had previously worked with FreeBSD CUPS in years gone by.

This is FreeBSD 9.1, AMD64, CUPS 1.5.4, compiled from Ports. Printer is a HP Photosmart C4760. Tried both the C4600 and C4700 PPD's with the same unsuccessful results.

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 10, 2013)

Please, run "hp-check -t" from a terminal and verify under the "Installed Queues" section that there are no errors, and under "Discovered USB Devices" that your printer is listed. 

Attach ~/hp-check.log created.


----------



## zspider (Feb 18, 2013)

This is actually a network printer, I failed to mention that before, I hoped that waiting might fix it, but it's still doing the previously mentioned things.

Everytime I try to print a test page, it says it's only 1kb and the printer prints "unable to open initial device, quitting".


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 18, 2013)

Will be necessary to take a look. Please, attach your hp-check.log


----------



## zspider (Feb 18, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Will be necessary to take a look. Please, attach your hp-check.log



Ok, I might add, I attempted to do an hp-setup and the test page failed with the same result.

It was too big to put in code tags, so I uploaded it to pastebin.

http://pastebin.com/8ZnwPUGS


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 19, 2013)

> hp-check[87960]: info: :[31;01m error: dbus          DBus                      REQUIRED        -               1.4.14          MISSING    'DBUS may not be installed or not running'[0m



On above error, make sure dbus-daemon(1) is running:

`# ps -ax | grep dbus`

Check you installed print/cups-base with following options enabled:

```
DBUS=on: D-Bus IPC system
LIBUSB=on: USB support
XDG_OPEN=on
```

Also, I need more outputs related with printer network connection:

`# hp-probe -ldebug` 
`# hp-makeuri -ldebug <ip_address>` 
`# hp-setup -ldebug <ip_address>`

I recommend you a good article about printing support (HPLIP) to reviewing your installation.


----------



## zspider (Feb 21, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> On above error, make sure dbus-daemon(1) is running:
> 
> `# ps -ax | grep dbus`
> 
> ...



Ok thanks, I'll look into this and report on my findings.


----------



## zspider (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been at this again.

Upon attempting to print, this came up in /var/log/messages


```
Apr 26 20:03:00 SS-America hpijs[66753]: prnt/hpijs/hpijs.cpp 271: unable to set device=HP Color LaserJet 2600n, err=48
Apr 26 20:03:00 SS-America hpijs[66753]: prnt/hpijs/hpijs.cpp 292: unable to set device=HP Color LaserJet 2600n, err=48
Apr 26 20:03:00 SS-America hpijs[66753]: prnt/hpijs/hpijs.cpp 699: unable to read client data err=-2
```


----------



## zspider (Apr 27, 2013)

Funny, I don't know what I did, but the test page printed properly and so do tests with Ted. I'm going to mark this as solved now.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 27, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> I've been at this again.
> 
> Upon attempting to print, this came up in /var/log/messages
> 
> ...



The number error, 48, means that is missing required (proprietary) plugin for this device:
http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/.

This bug is fixed in hplip-3.13.3 release. Read HPLIP release notes for more details.


----------



## zspider (Apr 27, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> The number error, 48, means that is missing required (proprietary) plugin for this device:
> http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/.
> 
> This bug is fixed in hplip-3.13.3 release. Read HPLIP release notes for more details.



I figured all along it was some kind of software issue, I just couldn't prove it. What I did do last night was remove Cups and Hplip entirely and reinstalled. I had no expectation of the printer working, because I had tried this before with no success. 

Thanks for your help @Cpu82.


----------

